# Information for Rescue Cases



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a book or a link on adopting a rescue dog? I have never done the rescue route before and am looking for some guidance and information for my recent addition (a one year old lab). 

Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know of any books but if you look in the rescue section of the forum there is alot of information. What kind of stuff are you looking for? Things to help him or her adapt to your home, making them feel more secure?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Krys*

Krys

Adopting a rescue dog is so wonderful.

*Check out the GENERAL GOLDEN RET. Rescue Section here and also read in the Foster Section!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/#golden-retriever-rescue-forums*Golden Retriever Rescue Forums 

General Golden Retriever Rescue Forum (7 Viewing) 
General discussion forum for those running or otherwise involved in Golden Retriever Rescue. Information for Rescue Cases 
by Karen519 Today 06:05 PM 1,007 15,312 
Golden Retriever Rescue Cases (2 Viewing) 
Rescue groups and individuals can post their rescue cases and discuss outcome of each case in this forum. Sandy - Senior Female in... 
by Karen519 03-19-2012 04:55 PM 2,874 38,324 
Fostering Forum 
A forum for those fostering, or who want to foster, rescued dogs Rescues Sailor & Marlin 
by MikaTallulah 03-22-2012 10:15 AM 62 972 
Golden Retriever Featured Rescue Groups (2 Viewing) 
GoldenRetrieverForum.com will feature a new rescue groups in this category. Rescues of the Month March... 
by BeauShel Today 05:41 PM 75 2,014 
Golden Retriever - Lost or Found 
If you know of a lost or found Golden Retriever, let us know in here. Lost Golden/Chow Mix in Kansas 
by cubbysan 03-11-2012 08:12 PM 193 2,681


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, there is a lot of info here on rescues. We've rescued and/or adopted many. Food and love and a wonderful dog blossoms in a short amount of time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Krys*

Krys

Here are the Golden Ret. Rescues in Canada:
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I have adopted three rescue dogs in my lifetime, and they have all been SO WONDERFUL and loving!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A new issue with Charlie perhaps? I would suggest posting in the behavior section for guidance and info.

I am on my 3rd adoption/rescue. I know of no book or link that would cover it all.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

This one you can download for free - it deals both with the choosing and the first few days at home but also give general guidance : http://www.pinellascounty.org/animalservices/pdf/Adopting_Rescue_Dog.pdf

I have not read this one but it covers lots of things, from selecting the dog to training, and modifying unwanted behaviors :







Amazon.com: Petfinder.com The Adopted Dog Bible: Your One-Stop Resource for Choosing, Training, and Caring for Your Sheltered or Rescued Dog (9780061435591): Petfinder.com: Books (click in the column on the left to see the table of contents . You can also see supporting videos for it on Petfinder website : The Adopted Dog Bible


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Krys*

Krys

What kind of info are you looking for?
There's lots of info on training, behavior problems on here.

GOLDEN RET. BEHAVIOR FORUMS
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/#golden-retriever-behavior-forums


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you so much! 

Miss Charlie is my very first rescue and I am sure she won’t be my last. I have some experience with puppies but I lack the art of raising an adult dog with a “history”. The rescue advised that she was surrendered because she stole food from previous owners. Charlie has been home for a couple month I cant believe that is the only issue. I think she has been physically, emotionally abused and neglected (this just disgusts me)

I’m not really having issues with Charlie but I want to learn more about raising a rescue dog and/or working with a dog that has an unfortunate past. One obstacle that I face is when Charlie receives a simple correction, such as a gentle (but firm) “no”, she will cower, urinate, hug your leg (like she’s begging for forgiveness) and look up with you with squinting eyes as if bracing for impact. Every time I have to correct her it breaks my heart. I have only given corrections when absolutely necessary but I do want to start obedience training soon. 

I want to learn as much as I can about "troubled" dogs, triggers and how I can help Charlie be a happy and healthy dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It breaks my heart to hear that she might have been abused. The only advise I can tell you is to love love love her. With my dog Daisy, she was abused. Her way to cope was to hide under the coffee table all the time except to come out for a pet every now and then and to steal the dog toys. With patience and time, she grew with confidence and now just lays under there for fun. 

Use a calm voice not to yell at her when she does something wrong. I know it is hard but use a normal voice. When she does make a mess, just clean it up and dont say anything. Give her lots of praise and affection. In time I think you will notice a big difference in her.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

From what you describe, Charlie is throwing all the submissive signals she knows at you. She might or might not have been abused or neglected but she sure is trying to appease you in any way she can. One little book that came to my mind is : Clean Run: On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals . It might give you insights into why she does what she does and how to react to that.

If you want to enroll her in a class, I would strongly advise finding one that is purely positive and reward oriented - which might or might not be clicker based. You need to build her confidence in her ability to do the "right thing".


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Most of us never know the real story behind their previous life. Keeping a daily routine and sticking to it helps move things along quicker. If one lives a life in chaos the dog never really knows what to expect day to day. Keep training positive with Charlie and praise her for even the smallest of things she does right. You have only had her for a few months, it can take upwards of a year sometimes, be patient. Build upon the all important bond of trust.

There is nothing like seeing a adopted/rescue dog blossom into their own. You will get a lot of satisfaction out of it and be paid back ten fold.


----------

